# SA/DA semi-auto



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I have a DAO Keltec in 380 but after shooting my SA/DA Llama in 40 S&W there is no compairsion the trigger pull on the DAO kills me ... looking a for decent priced ($500 range) in a small frame and no bigger than a 9mm/9mm luger, prefer a 380 but would go all the way down to a 22. being able to put a laser on it would be the icing on the cake


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

Good morning SC, are you looking for one for sale, or are you looking for reviews? I have the same complaint with my little 9mm kahr. It tears up my finger within 20 rounds. It carries and conceals well but does not shoot so well. I have replaced it with a Walther pps in 9 mil. I love it. A little.larger, but light and easy.to carry as well as shoot. The difficulty with the pps is finding good after market stuff and it is difficult to find additional magazines. I understand that 9 mm might be a little bigger round than you prefer, but to me the fit, comfort and ergonomics are just right. I tend to prefer 9 mm and up.
Once again, are you looking for one to buy, or are you looking for the experience.of others with small handguns?

ETF


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

just reviews for now ... actually I like the 380 ... just that long trigger pull on a DAO kills accurate


----------



## tomsurles (Jan 16, 2012)

chunker, 
Couldn't you find a gunsmith to adjust the pull? It would be cheaper than a new firearm...


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeah the long pull messes with me too. Each manufacturer has a different length. With the Kahr it feels very long and the trigger safety cuts up my finger for some reason. tomsurles I checked in with mine and he said that there was nothing he could do. I have been told that is what the manufacturers want, believing that the extra length of pull makes things safer. Mine are all DA and some of them work well ergonomicaly and some do not. Mas Ayoob advises against having tour trigger messed with on a defensive firearm because that can work against you in a bad way if you ever wind up in court. I had my Glock trigger lightened up (the connector) but I usually do not carry it outside of the home. Watching last weeks trial was a little enlightening for me. Sometimes seemingly small bits of information become big problems on the witness stand and in the eyes of the jury and the outside the courtroom world. I do not want to face scrutiny because I had a trigger adjusted. For self defense I want something that works well for me off the shelf.
I listened to the radio today to people that said that Zimmerman couldn't shoot with only one hand because he needed to chamber a round (a very uninformed man) but many others agreed with his false reasoning. That man could wind up on a jury. I will play it VERY safe as well as responsible. Just my perspective and nothing more.

ETF


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

how about a Glock 28


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

also looking for review on the colt mustang pocketlite 380 and Sig P238 in 380


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

Have you looked at the S&W Bodyguard? Never shot one, but heard good things about them and think they come with the laser sight!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

My Dad just bought one this past weekend and the trigger is worse than my Keltec. starts out heavy then gets light till it finally hits the back wall then gets kinda solid before firing ... takes forever to fire a round ... do love the built in laser but the chrisom trace is just as good, you have to manually turn the laser on and off on the S&W BG ... the CT on my Keltec is on the trigger guard so when you grip it and it comes on and when you take your fingers off it goes off by it's self


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

leaning heavily towards the Sig P238


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

I do not own the Sig, but my friends that have them love and trust them. I guess that I am one of those 9mm and up "snobs". Have you checked out NUTNFANCYS review on them? Often too long and dry but thorough. I wish you luck in your search, it is not always easy to find out what works best for you. People can tell you what they like, but only you can decide what you like. There are a lot of good ones available, but fee that are the "right fit"for you.

ETF


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I have a mid size 40 cal so just looking for a good little pocket pistol


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

Got it. Maybe go to the range and rent the Sig for an hour. A lot of people love it. I do wish you well in finding what is right for you.

ETF


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

Got it. Maybe go to the range and rent the Sig for an hour. A lot of people love it. I do wish you well in finding what is right for you.

ETF


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm in a gun club with several ranges but there is no place near me to rent and shoot a gun


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

but then again the colt has a 5 lb trigger compaired to the 7.5-8.5 on the sig, better sites on the sig but lighter trigger pull on the Colt ... oh my


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

Have you checked out the Springfield XD-S ? Comes in a 9mm and 45, my son bought one in a 45 cal and carries off duty. I carry the XD-40 4in barrel on duty and like it much better than the Glock 22. http://xdspistol.com/specs.php


----------



## tomsurles (Jan 16, 2012)

The XD-S is an awesome little pistol..My son also has one in 45 and you never know he's carrying(which is the way CC should be). And for a 45 that size there is remarkably little recoil..I believe it holds 5+1..Not sure about your area but here they fly off the shelf as soon as they hit it. My son got his literally as they were putting it behind the glass..


----------



## thinkfastholster (Jul 3, 2013)

is this a carry gun? The XDs as mentioned above just came out in 9mm. I personally prefer the S&W Shield 9. It replaced my G19 and my M&P fullsize 9 for quite a while. The Shield in my eyes shouldnt be considered a "sub compact" pistol because I take that to mean a tiny, snappy little bugger that isnt very pleasureable to shoot. I personally refer to the Shield as a compact fighting pistol. I say this because when youre shooting it, it feels like a full size or mid size pistol as far as recoil is concerned. They were hard to find for a while but with the new XDs9, they may have a chance to sit on the shelves for a day or two now before they get snatched up. Check your local gun trader forums if you have em because they show up on mine pretty regularly in new or excellent condition. Then, if you need a holster, let me know


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

No looking for a sub compact. Picked up a Colt Mustang today and fell in love


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

got lucky at Dunhams and got a 20 round box of Federal PSP 30 Carbine and picked up two 50 round boxes of Rem UMC 380 Auto


----------



## thinkfastholster (Jul 3, 2013)

surfchunker said:


> got lucky at Dunhams and got a 20 round box of Federal PSP 30 Carbine and picked up two 50 round boxes of Rem UMC 380 Auto


score!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

hunting rifle ammo isn't to hard to find but any pistol or military based ammo is impossible to find around here, shotgun ammo is plentiful too


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I guess it's time I throw in a mouth full of my poop,,, the one great thing about working at a gun shop/shooting range is ya get to play with a lot of new toys  there aint many new pistols or old for that matter I havent shot and here is one cold hard fact that is set in stone,,, argue as you may wish but it's fact 99.9% of the guns out there will out shoot 99.9% of the shooters,,, unless you can prove the gun doesnt shoot straight, they do, its the shooter that causes the bullet to not go into the bullseye.

Yes even the SUB-COMPACTS shoot as straight as any long barrell pistols, what helps the shooter to be able shoot better with a long barrel over the shorter one is the distance between the front sight and the rear sight,,, thats the same reason most shoot a rifle better than a pistol and it is harder to jerk the rifle down by doing a quick snap or jerking the trigger,, do that with a pistol and you will shoot low almost all the time. Wanna know how I know??? I am also a certified NRA shooting instructor and even I have to fight not jerking the trigger when the evil part of the brain see's your sights are on the bullseye.

Now some will argue that a 380 is to small for a self defence round, I have one standerd answer and aint no one taken me up yet,,,,,Stand there and let me fire a few center mass and if you still want to fight I will ding a few off the skull. I ain't saying I would'nt rather carry one of my 45's if I knew I was gonna have to use it but a small 380 in your pocket will beat a 44 mag at home every day of the week.

What I will stand behind and what I preach is,,, Buy the gun that fits you the best that is a good quality and practice with it till you know what you are gonne do and what the gun will do in your hand,,, the one question you have to ask yourself when buying and carring any gun is "Do you trust your life and the lives of your family on your gun and your ability with it?"

Gun control = Being able to hit your target


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

true stuff there Shooter ... for me with pistols the trigger pull makes or breaks it for me ... I've got an old Llama in 40S&W on a 1911 style frame and love that cheap gun ... never jams and love the trigger ... I keep it handy around the house and also have a O&U Berretta that has a slug in one tube and 00 buck in the other ... just looking for something very small when I'm out fishing late at night by myself that will fit in a pocket or tacklebox ... cool thing with the Keltec is the holster is square so it looks just like a billfold in your pocket ... that Colt Mustang only has 1/2"
of travel on the trigger and breaks nice and clean at 5 - 5.5 lbs


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

going to the range tomorrow and run about 50 rounds thru my Keltec . it does really shoot well but the length of pull gets me. I try to slowly pull the trigger like I would on a rifle or something ...


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

OK so now ya have me going on a shotgun for the house,,, I aint saying a short shotgun is a bad thing but unless you want to kill everything behind the bad guy,,,, at close range say inside your house 20 feet will be a long shot most 00buck and every slug will pass threw the bad guy and keep going. I hope there aint nothing or no one you like when the the shot passes threw the bad guy. We have done testing and found a few amazing facts,,, at 20 feet #7 and #8 will kill the bad guy very dead but not pass threw him and if ya miss by chance 2 layers of sheet rock will slow the smaller shot down enough to not hurt others on the other side of a wall. Don't believe me? mark off 20 feet and shoot ply wood, 55 gal steel drums, 5 gal buckets of water, see if ya aint amazed.

Now back to pistols, the distance of trigger pull makes no difference, the poundage unless it's 20# doesnt matter, it's how smooth the trigger pulls all the way threw the pull. I shoot all my revolvers double action only, a Sig 250 which is double action only but has a very smooth pull but is long is still on the bullseye, the S&W bodyguard 380 is long, the ruger 380 is a long pull but they are made like that for safety reasons. if you have to shoot someone you do not want a hair trigger cause you might shoot someone when ya didnt mean to.
Wish ya were closer, it is so much easier to show ya what I mean and how to over come the longer pulls on triggers but keep your rounds on target.
I also want everyone to remember, we are talking about SELF-DEFENCE guns not target shooting guns, 2 different animals.

And they wonder why I have the screen name Shooter


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

well the O&U is a last defense or just in case all hell breaks loose ... gotta work on that Kel Tec trigger pull tomorrow ... a lot like the S&W BG and Ruger LCP ... still love that little gun it's the lightest of the bunch and the Crimson Trace laser works great ... but still that Colt Mustang Pocketlite is a dream ... it's just a baby 1911


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

saw a show several years ago they had a target hanging with a weight tied to it laying on the ground and the would measure the distance the weight moved after the shot ... 22 didn't budge it at all 9mm moved it a couple inches 45 a little more than that then they broke out a 30-06 and it moved it about a foot ... then shot it with a 12 gauge slug and it moved about 30 inches ...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

got a late start but my Son had a blast shooting the M1 Carbine


----------

